# MILES AND MILES OF UNFISHED BEACH CAN BE YOURS!!! .. and mine and etc.



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Beach road opens Friday



Drivers should be able to enjoy one of the most scenic drives in Northwest Florida again by Friday.



That?s when Gulf Islands National Seashore officials are expected to reopen J. Earle Bowden Way between Pensacola Beach and Navarre Beach during a 10 a.m. ribbon-cutting ceremony.



Today, Navarre Beach and Pensacola Beach chamber and tourism officials met with seashore management at Opal Beach ? the seashore?s public beach and picnic area ? to plan the event.



?Everyone is excited. We?re ready to turn the road over to the public,? said deputy superintendent Nina Kelson.



The Florida Department of Transportation is expected to complete a ?punch list? of final touches ? striping lanes, installing signs and sweeping off sand that covered the road during this week?s high winds ? by the end of the day Thursday before handing the road over to the seashore, said spokesman Tommie Speights.



The 7-mile, two lane road meanders through unspoiled sand dunes within 40 yards of the Gulf of Mexico in some places.



The proximity to the Gulf is why the popular road has been closed since Hurricane Dennis demolished it in 2005 ? just days after it had reopened following repairs on extensive damage from Hurricane Ivan?s storm surge in 2004.



Sandy Johnston, executive director of the Pensacola Beach Chamber of Commerce said reopening the road will be good for tourism.



?Where else can you go and drive 7 miles on the beach and not see a house our building?? she said.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

I can't freakin wait! I never liked sharing holes or fishing holes for that matter.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

it deff gets really close to the water in areas but there are some really nice pomp holes along the way...my dad works for the sea shore so for tme the road has never been closed...pavement or not


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

You are not going to be allowed to park on the side of the road down there. Parking lots only :banghead


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bullminnow (3/5/2009)*You are not going to be allowed to park on the side of the road down there. Parking lots only :banghead


As much as that sucks, I'm 100% positive us "hardcore" folks will go the extra distance to fish an untouched spot in search of the big payoff. A cooler full of (hopefully a variety)fish.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bullminnow (3/5/2009)*You are not going to be allowed to park on the side of the road down there. Parking lots only :banghead


If I remember right, that's the way it was prior to Ivan anyway so what has changed?? That road isn't wide enough to park on the shoulder anyway and using the beach parking lots will keep gawkers from trampling all over the dunes andstomping their names in the sand like they always did on Okaloosa Island.

That always seemed like a childish thing to do to me considering some of the language they would use to "impress" their buddies.


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

cant wait


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

can't wait. That stretch of beach was a key factor in me moving here.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I might go out there friday afternoon and look for some spots!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

You'll bump into me Friday afternoon!


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

It's about damn time. :doh


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

This is good news. Now if they would get Pickens road back open. I want to get back out there.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

...sounds like a great way to spend a warm Friday. I think I'll check it out.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

What I am saying is.....I wish we could park off to the side in the sand! Yes you are right.......I have hiked with my cart and caught fish past the gate and will definitely hike from a parking lot down there.


----------



## flordaboy (Mar 30, 2008)

I will be out there in the morning, its been to long


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

Well I hope someone goin that way comes back with a good report! Good luck to all! Unfortunately I have to work but I should be out there around 3.


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

I figure we should all enjoy it while we can, if we get a storm that passes within 200 miles of here it'll be closed up again.


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

I would like to go out there with my two sons on Saturday, could anyone tell me what kind of set it I would need to "surf" fish and what I can use for bait.... Done alot of freshwater fishing but never alot on the beach.. Thanks for your advice and tips.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm going tommorow night to give it a try, I'm not much of a beach fisherman but I have some friends wanting to give it a try and hang out and see what we can catch.


----------

